# 1947 DKW Pics



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A mate of mine 1947 DKW, 3 cylinder 2 stroke. 4 Rings but Pre Auto Union, Pre Audi.
click to enlarge.

























Hoggy.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice one Hoggy; so would that be classed as an early Audi then, or a pre-Audi, as such ?


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Aww, that is lovely.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

dextter said:


> Nice one Hoggy; so would that be classed as an early Audi then, or a pre-Audi, as such ?


According to Wikipedia, Audi existed before DKW, but in 1932 they merged (along with Horch and Wanderer) to form Auto Union. This DKW was built after this merger and has the four rings with 'Auto Union' written over them. Prior to 1932 the DKW emblem didn't have the rings or the Auto Union text.

Great looking car, with an unfortunate plate...


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I think its horrible looking - I just don't find classic cars attractive at all. Having said that I think the owner should be credit for its good condition


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A real credit to the owner for its amazing condition.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you squint your eyes sort of Morris minor/Citroën 2 cv ish.Lovely, and rare in this condition no doubt.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice.

My dad had an early 60's 1000S, similar shape. Two shades of grey/green IIRC. So cool when other dads had Cortina's and Viva's.

VT


----------



## Bryndel (Apr 12, 2015)

That's really nice.... and not the 'normal' type of classic you see ... I bet the engine would be a joy to work on 8)


----------

